# Where can I get Bachmann tank car stanchions?



## forrestgs (Nov 27, 2010)

I have a few Bachmann G Scale tank cars that need a corner handrail stanchion replaced. Ebay doesn't seem to have these available, and they are not listed on Bachmann's website. Does anyone know a source for these? hwell:
Sincerely,
Forrest S.


----------



## Railroadinovations (May 25, 2011)

You can try calling Bachmann directly and ask for parts at 215-533-1600. Keep in mind they close at 4 pm eastern time and even earlier at times due to a slow day. Hope that helps! Kenneth Imagination Station Kids on Track E. Helena, MT


----------

